

Honeybees: 3D images reveal life inside a live hive - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8682000/8682842.stm

======
greenlblue
Aren't bees extremely sensitive to magnetic fields and various kinds of
polarized light particles? The researchers say this method is non-invasive but
I'm pretty sure X-ray is a kind of light.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
X-rays are on the electromagnetic spectrum, but they're a very long way up in
frequency.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_spectrum>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Light_spectrum.png>

